#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  New COMPRESS Software Release COMPRESS 2010 Build 7010

## baculi

What's new in COMPRESS 2010 Build 7010
Corroded hydrostatic test calculations are now performed.
ASCE 7-10 and IBC 2009 building codes for wind and seismic design are now available.
Includes the ability to design ASME B16.9 pipe cap components.
Appendix 26 bellows expansion joint calculations are now performed by the heat exchanger module.
Includes a new Flange Wizard option to maintain a specific gasket / bolt clearance.


The nozzle FEA calculations now include the Division 2 A09 rules.

Everybody have key, pls share.See More: New COMPRESS Software Release COMPRESS 2010 Build 7010

----------


## alzuhd

good idea

plz anybody do

----------


## baculi

Pls share.

----------


## aseptman

Pl share yes

----------


## ayyazveer

plz share on johnp7077@yahoo.com

----------


## Than

Please share it   santhabu@hotmail.com

----------


## Jasem

Coade Ware Compress Build 6:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Smile:

----------


## duazo2009

> coade ware compress build 6:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



this is not the latest..it is compress build 6258 and not compress build 7010..

Cheers,

----------


## ayyazveer

Hi Jasem,
               I hope you will be fine

Jasem this is not the latest it is compress build 6258

Plz share the latest software of Pressure vessel design.

----------


## baculi

pls post latest version.

----------


## samrat

> Coade Ware Compress Build 6:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



 Dear Jasem,
1.Kindly refer your post no 7, the links show error. You may have to re-upload.
2.Even if it is build 6258, does this has a .....dicine?
3.Last time when I downloaded from some other post(which I do not remember now), had a corrupt file. 
4.Any specific instructions while opening the files, such as *.rar password, program execution instructions etc.,etc.
Would be grateful if you can help me realsing this software. Thanks
samrat

----------


## thanit

Anyone can do please share!!   please ...please ...

----------


## LOST

thank you

See More: New COMPRESS Software Release COMPRESS 2010 Build 7010

----------


## rahgoshafan

please share compress build 7010

----------


## NeedHelp

Yes please share 7010 or any working copy of Compress is fine with me for now even 6258

----------


## Minfo

hi
if anybody have a original dongle for compress build 6263 to 7010,then we can making a emulator for it.
ma_1411@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## khubar

Does someone has Compress Original Dongle, It might be possible to make Emulator!

Khubar@Hotmail.com

----------


## lubl

I need Compress too,
thanks

----------


## rahgoshafan

i need too

----------


## jerome.schubert

would you please share 2010 version. 
people who are looking for 2011 may have 2010 with -----.

thank you
jerome.schubert@hotmail.com

----------


## martabak

well we use build 7 too in the office but it seem's like nobody have emu**to* for this version, is there anyone have it?????

----------


## Yuri47

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## lubl

I really need compress 6310 or newer, if any one can share it I will be very thankfull,
if not ... if any one have the software and do not want to share and just want to sell, I will buy it,
please contact with : ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## Yuri47

> Does someone has Compress Original Dongle, It might be possible to make Emulator!
> 
> Khubar@Hotmail.com



Through 2-3 days I'm getting original current CD. Can it help?

----------


## martabak

> Through 2-3 days I'm getting original current CD. Can it help?



well it's look like we still need dongle to c _ _ _ k it, that the important thing  :Smile: 

See More: New COMPRESS Software Release COMPRESS 2010 Build 7010

----------


## martabak

> Through 2-3 days I'm getting original current CD. Can it help?



well it's look like we still need dongle to c _ _ _ k it, that the important thing  :Smile:

----------


## baculi

Pls upload.

I'm waiting.

----------


## lubl

really no one have any source of this software???
how about if some one want to buy???
does any of you know somewhere that I can buy this software from???
I really need it.
Thanks
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## anusuriyaraj

pls try  password as = egpet

----------


## vlakoski

Yes, now ----- for codeware compress version have increase from 6259 to 6310, anyone need pls contact vlakoski@gmail.com :Cool:

----------


## wasim

I have installed HTRI 6 but when i just try to run it error comes "Xchanger suit was unable to find valid license key". 
can any body help me out?

Wasim
wasimashfaqrana@gmail.com

----------


## icqaa

can u upload it on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],
i can't open **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pls
thanks

----------


## 008348

Anybody has dongle for codeware 7010, please contact me, I can make ******** for it and share to you.
Send me personal message, or zhongtiany01@163.com

----------


## rahgoshafan

:Sorrow:

----------


## barrerav

I need it too.!! Please help us.!

----------


## dusktime2004

Kindly share the link of COMPRESS 2010 at dusktime2004@gmail.com

----------


## barrerav

Compress pleaseeee.!!

See More: New COMPRESS Software Release COMPRESS 2010 Build 7010

----------


## kornengineer

please share 

korn-tm38-kmutnb@hotmail.com

----------


## dnbinh

give me your email, I will send this ebook for you guys.

----------


## aseptman

dnbinh, pl upload for all , thanx

----------


## barrerav

----

----------


## barrerav

Hi.!

Here the compress Manual's User:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aduverlig

!!!help, please send me the key password,  aduverlig@hotmail.com

----------


## zhouli

i need it eagerly,who have it .please sent it to zhoulea@sina.com

----------


## sameerahmed

Anyone can do please share!! please ...please ... Build 6258 not working

----------


## sameerahmed

please share it sameer@petrochemengg.com.pk

----------


## mrbeen

me to 
mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

plz share on 
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

> Hi.!
> 
> Here the compress Manual's User:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



this link is bad ple. re upload it.


mrbeen789@gmail.comSee More: New COMPRESS Software Release COMPRESS 2010 Build 7010

----------


## mrbeen

> Anybody has dongle for codeware 7010, please contact me, I can make -------- for it and share to you.
> Send me personal message, or zhongtiany01@163.com



please send me a 7010 link.
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

> Through 2-3 days I'm getting original current CD. Can it help?



please share it 
thanks in adv.

mrbeen

mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## rufunde

Please I need COMPRESS Software solution.
in case you have pls send it to rufusdw@gmail.com

----------


## mkhurram79

plz share if someone have this

----------


## melvin_magbanua

Jasem, please upload it again since the link you provided is broken. Thanking you in advance.

----------


## dcpajatin

hi Jasem, good day to you,im David from Philippines,pls do share to me if you have the latest version of codeware compress(or any other version).migzfather@yahoo.com.thank you in advance. n more power to petroleum community. :Joyous:

----------


## saubao

please share 
stevennguyen1705@gmail.com

----------


## wito

please share to soo_wito86@yahoo.co.id

----------


## pepecortez3604

please share link to ppcortez87@gmail.com

----------


## birilsoft

Please share! simonpen2001 at yahoo.it
Thanks a lot!

If you need other software please let me know and I will try to help you!

----------


## notachance

please share 
gamejoa16@gmail.com

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

New compress version is 7320.



i have only installer file. any one have med-cine file.

THanksSee More: New COMPRESS Software Release COMPRESS 2010 Build 7010

----------


## balaji_pcet

Dear Muhammad Ramzen,

Upload & share the installer file.. then only we can try to find the med for the same...

We cannot do anything without the installer file & thanks to share the same..

Thanks

----------


## alex2002

Dear Muhammad Ramzan
Please share it.
Then -------- will be searched

----------


## 008348

Is anybody has the dongle, please PM me, I can emulate it, for private.

----------


## mrbeen

see this 
coadware compress 7320 (2013)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

mrbeen

----------


## sameerahmed

no i don't have please share if some one have pleaseee

----------


## 008348

If you have the dongle key of COMPRESS new version, PM me, I can help you c******ck it.

----------


## whitedus001

Please I need COMPRESS Software solution.(for study)
whitedus1@gamil.net

----------


## ezeudo

Kindly repost links as this one is no longer valid

----------


## additional

why this software is very difficult to find its med..  :Frown:

----------


## kavrakov

I found this, if anybody can do the magic.....

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kavrakov

I found this, if anybody can do the magic.....

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## martabak

anyone can help us who need it with reupload again, please



ThxSee More: New COMPRESS Software Release COMPRESS 2010 Build 7010

----------


## martabak

anyone can help us who need it with reupload again, please

Thx

----------


## pembokep

please share .... i want to learn compress

pemburu.bokep@gmail.com

----------


## rosenice

Following is the link for compress softwares

version 7400  lastest
version 7320  one year ago
version 6258 -----ed version.( for xp only)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 I will appreciate if you do something to find -----s of the softwares and share it on this forum.

----------


## superbanditos

thank you for your share

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

latest version of Compress build 7500

----------


## skmshameer87

Why is it difficult to get -----ed codeware compress software????????????

----------


## nunesjos

because  we need a original dongle for DUMP

----------


## sameerahmed

i have original dongle

----------


## skmshameer87

Dear *****ers,
Please help us to get a latest *****ed codeware compress........ :Encouragement:

----------


## skmshameer87

Dear *****ers,
Please help us to get a latest *****ed codeware compress........ :Encouragement:

----------


## rosenice

Mr Ramzan do you have cr-ac-k of any latest version of codeware compress other than 6258.

----------


## lvargas

Anybody have Cr__A__K for compress 7400 ?

See More: New COMPRESS Software Release COMPRESS 2010 Build 7010

----------


## iaguirre99

Please share the Cr__A__K for compress 7400 or 7500 :Smug:

----------


## Nikoonz

> latest version of Compress build 7500



Can you share any version to all or to my please?? thnks for advanced

----------


## joseph_g18

Thanks

----------

